
Announcing Ant Design 3.0 - _yesmeck
https://medium.com/ant-design/announcing-ant-design-3-0-70e3e65eca0c
======
cjonas
I picked up react/redux about 5 months ago to reimplement a CPQ that had major
prefomance issues. I'm a lousy front end developer and antd has allowed me to
create a beautiful and more importantly, extremely functional, user interface
with minimal effort. I'm honestly not sure this project would have succeeded
without it (and typescript :)

------
ma_long_bay
What's the difference between Pro and regular? As a casual side project
builder, why would I choose regular over Pro?

~~~
afc163
Basicly, Ant Design Pro is a React boilerplate based on Ant Design. So they
should be work togerther other than replacing each other.

------
warmhug
awesome. welcome attention mobile.

------
softlight0629
wow

------
okoala
good job

------
yutingzhao1991
awesome

------
xujihui1985
awesome

------
cloudwater
nice design

